# [vmware]veut pas démarrer ...[resolu]

## lbr

Bjr,

J'ai emergé vmware-workstation ...

J'ai une gentoo kernel 2.6.10-r6 ...

après que j'aie répondu à toutes les questions de vmware-config.pl il me dit :

```

lbr linux # /etc/init.d/vmware stop

 * ERROR:  "vmware" has not yet been started.

lbr linux # vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.

/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware: line 919: [: -: integer expression expected

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                            failed

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                          done

   SMB share server on /dev/vmnet1                                     done

   SMB name server on /dev/vmnet1                                      done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                 done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                   failed

Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation

Execution aborted.
```

ce qui n'est pas plaisant !

 *lsmod wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lbr linux # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> ...

 

ca semble ok pourtant  :Confused: 

Une idée ?Last edited by lbr on Wed Feb 23, 2005 11:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

rm /dev/vm*

/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

----------

## lbr

loupé  :Sad: 

```
lbr root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

sr_mod                 15140  -

vmnet                  29212  -

vmmon                 168364  -

ub                     16284  -

parport_pc             26180  -

lp                     11020  -

parport                34120  -

ohci_hcd               20744  -

natsemi                26592  -

bcm5700               137932  -

ahci                    9604  -

uhci_hcd               31888  -

nvidia               3465692  -

lbr root # ls /dev/vm*

ls: /dev/vm*: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

lbr root # vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.

/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware: line 919: [: -: integer expression expected

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                            failed

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                          done

   SMB share server on /dev/vmnet1                                     done

   SMB name server on /dev/vmnet1                                      done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                 done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                   failed

Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation

Execution aborted.

```

----------

## ghoti

 *lbr wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *lsmod wrote:*   
> 
> lbr linux # lsmod
> ...

 

Ben non, justement, ces modules ne devraient pas être chargés à ce stade (cela correspond aux 2 lignes "failed")!

Essaye d'abord de les décharger (rmmod) et relance le script vmware-config.pl

----------

## Trevoke

"/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware: line 919: [: -: integer expression expected"

Et ca c'est quoi?

Quand je lance vmware j'ai pas cette erreur..

Reboote ton ordi et reessaye (si rmmod ne marche pas)

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> "/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware: line 919: [: -: integer expression expected"
> 
> Et ca c'est quoi?

 

Pour info, moi j'ai ça :

```
919  if [ "`countVMs`" -gt 0 ]; then

920    echo 'At least one instance of '"`vmware_product_name`"' is still running. Please stop all running'

921    echo 'instances of '"`vmware_product_name`"' first.'

922    echo

923

924   # The unconfigurator handle this exit code differently

925   exit 2

926  fi
```

----------

## lbr

Après un rmmod façon subtile (reboot) :

```
lbr root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

parport_pc             26180  -

lp                     11020  -

parport                34120  -

ohci_hcd               20744  -

natsemi                26592  -

bcm5700               137932  -

ahci                    9604  -

uhci_hcd               31888  -

nvidia               3465692  -

lbr root # rm /dev/vm*

rm: ne peut enlever `/dev/vm*': Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

lbr root # vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.

Stopping VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                             done

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                          done

   SMB share server on /dev/vmnet1                                     done

   SMB name server on /dev/vmnet1                                      done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                 done

   DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done

   Virtual ethernet                                                    done

Trying to find a suitable vmmon module for your running kernel.

None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Workstation is suitable for your

running kernel.  Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? [yes]

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

As of September 2003, the Linux kernel development team does not support gcc

version 3 and later. See Documentation/Changes in your kernel source directory

for information on installing the correct compiler. Do you want to use the

version "3.3.5" of compiler "/usr/bin/gcc"? [no] yes

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/build/include]

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Building for VMware Workstation 4.5.2 or VMware GSX Server 3.1.0.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

```

La compile se passe bien ...

Après : 

```
The module loads perfectly in the running kernel.

This program previously created the file /dev/vmnet0, and was about to remove

it.  Somebody else apparently did it already.

This program previously created the file /dev/vmnet1, and was about to remove

it.  Somebody else apparently did it already.

This program previously created the file /dev/vmnet8, and was about to remove

it.  Somebody else apparently did it already.

You have already setup networking.

Would you like to skip networking setup and keep your old settings as they are?

(yes/no) [yes]

Do you want this program to automatically configure your system to allow your

virtual machines to access the host's filesystem? (yes/no/help) [yes]

The version of Samba used in this version of VMware Workstation is licensed as

described in the "/opt/vmware/doc/SAMBA-LICENSE" file.

Hit enter to continue.

This system appears to have a CIFS/SMB server (Samba) configured for normal use.

If this server is intended to run, you need to make sure that it will not

conflict with the Samba server setup on the private network (the one that we use

to share the host's filesystem).  Please check your /etc/samba/smb.conf file so

that:

.  The "interfaces" line does not contain "172.16.121.1/255.255.255.0"

.  There is a "socket address" line that contains only your real host IP address

Hit enter to continue.

Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                            failed

   Virtual ethernet                                                   failed

   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                    done

   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8 (background)                    done

   NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done

```

  :Sad: 

inutile de préciser que dans smb.conf les lignes citées sont correctes (ne contiennent pas 172.xxxxxxxxx et j'ai pas de ligne socket adress (m'enfin je vient de la rajouter : ca change rien ...)

----------

## Trevoke

Bon, de toute facon tu as besoin de cette ligne avec socket address et elle doit contenir ton IP;

aussi, je te conseille fortement de ne pas "keep settings as they are" au niveau ethernet vu que c'est la que ca merdoie.

Ca tournait deja avant, vmware?

----------

## lbr

j'avais pas encore essayé ...

Bon je :

modifie smb.conf avec la ligne 

socket address = 10.xxxx/24 #mon adresse eth0

rm /dev/vm*

reboot

vmware-config.pl

puis je te dis quoi ...

----------

## lbr

 *lbr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> puis je te dis quoi ...

 

pareil  :Sad:  ...

----------

## Trevoke

Ben oui mais si tu fais tout pareil evidemment.

Tu as change la configuration pour le reseau?

----------

## lbr

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ben oui mais si tu fais tout pareil evidemment.
> 
> Tu as change la configuration pour le reseau?

 

C'était justement l'objet de ma dernière intervention...

----------

## Trevoke

Recapitulons alors.

```
Starting VMware services:

   Virtual machine monitor                                            failed

   Virtual ethernet                                                   failed 
```

```
/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware: line 919: [: -: integer expression expected
```

Tu as quoi toi a la ligne 919 ?

 *Ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 919  if [ "`countVMs`" -gt 0 ]; then
> 
> ...

 

Ca c'est correct.

Ton fichier smb.conf (et samba est demarre je suppose) contient les lignes appropriees; et dis-moi, donc, quel genre de configuration as-tu fait pour le reseau?

----------

## lbr

oui le récap est bonne ...

la ligne 919 correspond en fait à ca 

```
 /sbin/lsmod | awk 'BEGIN {n = 0;} {if ($1 == "'"$driver"'") n = $3;} END {print n;}'
```

qui me retourne bien 0.

Ma config samba :

 *smb.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [global]
> 
>    workgroup = LBR
> ...

 

Depuis un poste win je vois les imprimantes ...et homes

----------

## Trevoke

/sbin/lsmod | awk 'BEGIN {n = 0;} {if ($1 == "'"$driver"'") n = $3;} END {print n;}'

Ca c'est ta ligne 919 dans /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware ?!?

 *Quote:*   

> .  The "interfaces" line does not contain "172.16.121.1/255.255.255.0"
> 
> .  There is a "socket address" line that contains only your real host IP address 

 

socket address = 10.1.2.49/24

interfaces = 10.1.2.49/24 192.142.112.38/24 

Bon, la ligne pour interfaces est bonne.

Mais pourquoi est-ce que socket address a le /24 ?

----------

## ghoti

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> /sbin/lsmod | awk 'BEGIN {n = 0;} {if ($1 == "'"$driver"'") n = $3;} END {print n;}'
> 
> Ca c'est ta ligne 919 dans /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware ?!?

 

Ca correspond en fait à la ligne 346 (fonction appelée par la ligne 919) :

```
340 # Count the number of running virtual machines

341 # by looking at the number of references to the

342 # $driver module.

343 #

344 countVMs() {

345    # Beware of module dependancies here. An exact match is important

346    /sbin/lsmod | awk 'BEGIN {n = 0;} {if ($1 == "'"$driver"'") n = $3;} END {print n;}'

347 }
```

----------

## lbr

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> /sbin/lsmod | awk 'BEGIN {n = 0;} {if ($1 == "'"$driver"'") n = $3;} END {print n;}'
> 
> Ca c'est ta ligne 919 dans /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware ?!?
> 
>  *Quote:*   .  The "interfaces" line does not contain "172.16.121.1/255.255.255.0"
> ...

 

Euh, en réflechissant le /24 est faux ...

quand mamadou aime ; mamadou coupe !

----------

## Trevoke

Et en passant, t'as pas repondu a une question TRES importante, c'est la ligne 919 ca ou pas?

Si oui t'as bien interet a desinstaller et reinstaller. Et oublie pas l'etc-update..

----------

## lbr

en ayant la ligne socket address=10.1.2.49 (sans le /24)

apres un reboot (~rmmod violent)

le vmware-config.pl => pareil ....

Quand au script vmware ... j'ai bien le if [  ... seuleument j'ai pris la liberté de "expand" l'expression par sa valeur.

----------

## Trevoke

La je t'avoue que je ne vois pas.

Si t'es ouvert a un SSH, envoie-moi ton IP et mot de passe root en PM, parce que je tourne en rond..

(jure j'essaye pas de faire ca tout le temps mais la j'avoue que je vois pas.. Et personne d'autre n'a l'air d'aider!)

----------

## lbr

Je suis désolé mais je ne peux pas : je suis au boulot ; meme si je te donne l'adresse publique, derrière y'a firewall natage et compagnie ... il faudrait que je passe plus de temps à reconfigurer les routeurs/passerelles/FW et je serai encore là à minuit  :Sad: 

Sans compter que déontologiquement, c'est limite la faute grave ...

Merci infiniment pour ton extrème disposition ; j'espère pouvoir te renvoyer la pareil un de ces jours  :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Si c'est pas viable alors envoie-moi un PM avec seulement les infos necessaires, cad ligne 919, ce qui foire, ce qu'il y a comme dev/vm* , ce qui se passe si tu reinstalles vmware, et surtout quelle procedure tu suis pour le setup reseau.

----------

## ConsoleQcCa

Salut !

  Avez-vous trouvez une solution en bout de ligne ?  J'ai le même problème avec vmmon et vmnet.  J'ai suivi ce qui a été fait, et j'arrive aussi à rien !  Ce qui m'importe le plus est vmmon, le vmnet je peux toujours m'en passer ou faire sans un bout.  Si vous avez du nouveau sur le sujet, ça serait vraiment nice de votre part d'en faire part au grand public  :Smile: 

Merci beaucoup les gars !

Xor

----------

## lbr

Non, je n'ai pas progressé sur le sujet ... j'ai eu du boulot si bien que je n'ai pas pu me repencher sur le sujet sérieusement. J'ai juste "tuné" ma conf de samba ... mais ca n'a rien changé  :Sad: 

Je ne comprends pas d'où vient le problème  :Question: 

Tiens moi au courant si, de ton coté, tu progresses  :Wink: 

evidemment je te (vous tous)  tiens au courant ...

----------

## lbr

Je viens de tester un truc :

dans /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware j'ai fait 

```
#    /sbin/lsmod | awk 'BEGIN {n = 0;} {if ($1 == "'"$driver"'") n = $3;} END {print n;}'

    /sbin/lsmod | awk 'BEGIN {n = 0;} {if ($1 == "'"$driver"'") {if ($3 == "-") n=0; else n = $3;}} END {print n;}'

```

Ainsi je n'ai plus l'erreur 

```
/etc/vmware/init.d/vmware: line 919: [: -: integer expression expected

```

Il essaie alors de décharger les modules ... et je me retrouve la

Pas glop !

----------

## lbr

Le fait d'être à même de pouvoir décharger le module (voir la)  m'a permis d'installer vmware  :Smile: 

merci à tous  :Very Happy: 

----------

